# (l')un/une de/des - article défini explétif devant l'article indéfini singulier



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à déterminer l'usage de "un des" et de "l'un des". Sont-ils interchangeables?

(a) C'est *l'une* des principales difficultés à surmonter pour l'enseignant.
(b) C'est *l'une* des préoccupations principales lorsqu'il s'agit de protéger cette espèce.
(c) C'est *l'une* de nos grammairiennes les plus inventives et réputées.
(d) C'est *un* des problèmes fondamentaux de cette exposition
(e) C'est *un* des sens de la contre-réforme néolibérale.
(f) C'est *un* des deux individus que j'ai toujours en tête comme modèle quand j'écris.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lezert

oui, ils sont interchangeables, c'est ce qu'on appelle le "l'" expletif


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour

Je pense que la différence réside dans le registre de langage. "C'est l'un" me paraît plus soutenu et n'est plus guère utilisé à l'oral.

Cordialement


----------



## itka

Ah bon ? Moi je l'utilise tous les jours !
Le sens est exactement le même, c'est une question d'habitude, je pense. En tous les cas, c'est l'une de mes habitudes !


----------



## reka

est-ce qu'on dit: c'est l'une des destinations les plus recherchées

Ou: c'est une des destinations les plus recherchées

Merci!


----------



## itka

On peut sans doute dire les deux.
Personnellement, je choisirais : "c'est l'une..." qui me semble plus élégant.


----------



## Bert100

Bonjour

Quelle est la bonne phrase?

_Le programme des travaux que vous nous avez remis a été transposé dans *un* de nos outils._

OU

_Le programme des travaux que vous nous avez remis a été transposé dans *l'un* de nos outils._


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont bonnes, mais je préfère la seconde.

P.S.: En revanche, je changerais le verbe _transposer_.


----------



## tilt

Du moment que l'ensemble de référence est identifié (des outils mais pas n'importe lesquels : les nôtres), _un _perd de son caractère indéfini et je me vois mal omettre _l'_ devant.
S'il s'agissait d'un outil tout à fait quelconque, pas contre, je dirais bien _dans un outil_.


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Bonsoir,

Un doute me prend à la gorge devant le choix à faire entre "à un" et "à l'un". À part l'avantage euphonique du "l'", j'avoue que la distinction ne me paraît pas grandiose.

-J'ai assisté à l'un de ses récitals.
-J'ai assisté à un de ses récitals.

En premier lieu, je croyais à une plus grande précision en utilisant le "l'", pour faire référence à un récital s'inscrivant dans un cycle, par exemple. Mais je crois que cette détermination serait apportée plus efficacement avec "ces".

L'un d'entre vous aurait-il un avis éclairé sur cette question unique ?

U.M.


----------



## quinoa

*Un de / l'un de* : pas de grande différence si ce n'est effectivement l'euphonie afin d'éviter deux sons-voyelles consécutifs.
Cependant, avec "un de", on se retrouve avec un quantifieur, un parmi tous ses récitals, et ce récital-là est prélevé sur l'ensemble, comme un au hasard parmi tous les autres.
Alors qu'avec "l'un de", on utilise l'article défini, donc le récital en question est repris, isolé et ramène à la mémoire tout ce que l'énonciateur rattache à cet événement-là.
Dans ce cas ce récital semble beaucoup moins "anonyme".

Avec "ces", on a le même phénomène sauf que cette fois-ci l'ensemble des récitals n'est plus celui d'une même personne ou d'un même groupe, mais un ensemble de récitals prévus au cours d'un festival ou d'une saison musicale ou théâtrale.

On peut aussi utiliser "ces" en changeant d'orientation :
"Dis donc, j'ai assisté à un de ces récitals! J'te dis pas!" (On exprime son étonnement ou admiration ou surprise devant quelque chose d'exceptionnel). Et dans ce cas on ne pourrait pas dire "l'un de".


----------



## hiroline

Bonjour, 

j'ai un doute quant à la phrase suivante, diriez-vous plutôt (en parlant de l'olivier) :

C’est non seulement une des premières plantes mentionnées par la Bible mais aussi une des plus importantes.  

OU

C'est non seulement une des premières plantes mentionnées par la Bible mais aussi *l'*une des plus importantes. 

Je pencherais pour la seconde proposition mais je ne suis plus très sûre...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour hiroline
Quant à moi je préfére celle-ci
C'est non seulement une des premières plantes mentionnées par la Bible mais aussi *l'*une des plus importantes.


----------



## Aranjuez

Ah, c'est la question qui m'a troublé toujours !  Donc, quelle est la différence sémantique entre les deux constructions - c'est un des/l'un des, c'est une des/l'une des? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## arundhati

Il n'y a pas de différence de sens, tout au plus une différence de style.
On appelle ,cela un "l" explétif d'euphonie, il y a déjà eu de nombreux fils ici.


----------



## Landazt

Salut!



> Habiller les pauvres est *l’un* des sept devoirs de la charité
> Habiller les pauvres est *un* des sept devoirs de la charité



Les deux phrases sont correctes? Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, les deux sont acceptables.


> _Un_, ou _l'un_ dans la langue soutenue, désignent une unité faisant partie d'un ensemble mentionné ensuite (parfois avant) sous la forme d'un complément introduit par _de_.


(Grevisse)


----------



## abdalhamid

Rebonjour mes chers collègues,

Je voudrais savoir si les deux phrases ci-dessous sont correctes et quelle est la différence entre eux par rapport au sens ?

1- Ramallah est *une des villes palestinennes* qui se trouvent au centre du pays.

2- Ramallah est *l'une des villes palestinennes* qui se trouvent au centre du pays.


----------



## OLN

Le sens est le même ; la deuxième sonne mieux (ça évite deux voyelles consécutives si on oublie la liaison).

Note : 
Plus concis et plus naturel :
_Ramallah est __l'une des villes situées au centre de la Palestine _ou(mieux encore)_ l'une des villes du centre de la Palestine._


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

le contexte est une école de danse et le but, la description de deux danseurs qui se trouve en même temps dans la même salle.

La question est la suivantes:

Faut-il utiliser "un des danseurs porte.... L'autre" ou "l'un des danseurs porte... L'autre"? Moi, je penche pour la deuxième solution, mais seulement parce qu'elle ne me dérange pas. 


L'un des danseurs porte un pantalon vert, un t-shirt et des baskets blanches tandis que l'autre est en pantalon beige, t-shirt et baskets blanches.


----------



## VanOo

Soit vous dîtes:
"l'un des danseurs ... l'autre" 
ou
"un (des) danseurs ... un autre"


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on peut parfaitement mélanger les deux. L'article devant _autre_ dépend uniquement du nombre total de danseurs : s'il n'y en a que deux, _l'autre_ ; s'il y en a davantage, _un autre_.

_*Un* des danseurs porte X, *l'*autre porte Y._ → deux danseurs
_*Un* des danseurs porte X, *un* autre porte Y._ → plus de deux danseurs

Quant à l'article défini devant _un des_, il est facultatif, mais il est vrai que je ne l'utiliserais pas naturellement en corrélation avec _*un* autre_ :

_*L'un* des danseurs porte X, *l'*autre porte Y._
(_*L'un* des danseurs porte X, *un* autre porte Y._)


P.S.: Il n'y a pas de circonflexe sur _dites_.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Je viens de lire une phrase : Napoléon est un des plus grands généraux de l'Histoire...

je me demande s'il y a une différence entre l'un des et un des ici ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## k@t

chinoisautodidacte said:


> je me demande s'il y a une différence entre l'un des et un des ici ?


Une différence de registre : _*l'un des*_ est en principe plus soutenu que _*un des*_. Voir par exemple ici.


----------



## Anna-chonger

IMANAKBARI said:


> Quant à moi je préfére celle-ci
> C'est non seulement _*une *_des premières plantes mentionnées par la Bible mais aussi *l'*une des plus importantes.



Mais pourquoi il n'y a pas cet article dans la première proposition ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut mettre ou omettre l'article explétif dans les deux cas :

_C'est non seulement *(l')*une des premières plantes mentionnées par la Bible mais aussi *(l')*une des plus importantes._


----------

